# Do the finishers get a rosette?



## Orangehorse (31 July 2012)

I just wondered if the competitors who complete all three days get any sort of momento?
A rosette, plaque, etc.


----------



## MagicMelon (31 July 2012)

I think they get a plaque normally?


----------



## Nollaig Shona (31 July 2012)

They used to give rosettes out, they deffo did at the L.A. Games in '84.


----------

